# S5/S7-Doctor V2.01 ist jetzt verfügbar



## Axel Hulsch (8 September 2005)

Auf unserer Homepage www.ibhsoftec-sps.de steht ab sofort die neue Version unseres S5/S7 Doctors zum Download bereit.
Falls Sie bereits die Demo einer älteren Version getestet haben : 
Der S5/S7 Doctor ist automatisch für 2 weitere Wochen freigeschaltet !8) 

Die wichtigsten Neuerungen: 

- Auf Grund einiger Missverständnisse kam man zu dem Schluss, daß nicht alle Fehler in der automatischen Stördiagnose angezeigt werden. 
Daher hat die automatische Stördiagnose hat jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:
   -- Suche warscheinliche Ursache für diesen Signalzustand
   -- Suche alle Ursachen für diesen Signalzustand 

- Online über TS-Adapter über die Simatic STEP7 Schnittstelle

Weiterhin wurden einige Fehler, die von diesem Forum gemeldet wurden, beseitigt. 
Deshalb vielen Dank an lorenz2512, sps-concept, Armand, DEGO und Heinz !

Ich bin jetzt 3 Wochen in Urlaub. Bitte reisst mir inzwischen nicht den Kopf ab.  :wink:


----------

